# Hold down clamps



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

The center of most jigs, I paid $13 for one a couple of weeks back!
I was in HF today and they have a sale on, ranging in size from 100Lbs to 600Lbs clamps. The most expensive was $3.99
I grabbed about a dozen of various sizes.
Not sure when the sale ends but if you need em, get em quick as they say.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

For those of us in Canada, various sizes on sale at Princess Auto as well, they are handy...no?


----------

